# ladder / stairway



## Moixe

What's the difference between "*Ladder*" and "*Stairway*"?

In *S*panish is used "Escalera".


----------



## rodelu2

Same word in Spanish. If the stairway is rather grandiose, it could be an "escalinata".


----------



## Moixe

Then, "*Ladder*", is smaller than "*Stairway*"?

This is the context:
"When visiting a facility, you will be excpected to climb scaffoldings, ladders, stairs, or other type of raised platform"


----------



## saturne

Ladder es la escalera de mano en español.
Stairway es la escalera de construcción.

ladder - Buscar con Google
Stairway - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Moixe

Los enlaces me dejaron sumemente clara la diferencia. Muchas gracias, saturne.


----------



## 0scar

_Escalera de mano _se puede decir  con una sola palabra: E_scala._


----------



## saturne

Es verdad, se me había pasado. Gracias.


----------



## LaLoquita

I have a translation that includes both "stairway" and "ladder" in the same phrase, (context: Safety in the workplace):

"Tools left on a stairway, ladder, or platform".

How can I differentiate between "escalera -- stairway" and "escalera -- ladder" in this translation?

¡Gracias!


----------



## govanchi

Mi versión sería :

Stairway : Escalera fijas.
Ladder :   Escalera transportable. Saludos.


----------



## Chris K

Sí, aunque hay "ladders" que son fijas y que no son transportables. Tal vez "escalera de mano" sería mejor.


----------



## LaLoquita

Entonces ¿debería decir "Herramientas dejadas en una escalera, escalera de mano, o plataforma"?


----------



## Peter P

Como en español solo utilizamos de forma general "escalera" y cuando se especifica se le acompaña de algún apellido, ej: _de mano, de tijera, de escapulario _simplemente diga "Herramientas dejadas en una escalera o plataforma".

Saludos.


----------



## LaLoquita

Les agradezco a todos las sugerencias.


----------

